# MOSFET Driver & Cattle Driver



## Flying (Oct 27, 2019)

Hello, has anyone built both the MOSFET Driver and the Cattle Driver and compared the two?
Also, is the MOSFET Driver PedalPCB's own development of the Tube Driver?
Not that I'm going through a Pink Floyd phase at the moment


----------



## Robert (Oct 27, 2019)

The MOSFET Driver is based on an old BuGGFX one-off project...  It's basically the Tube Driver circuit with mosfet stages instead of triodes.


----------



## Flying (Oct 30, 2019)

Thanks PedalPCB, I've built the Cattle Driver, and think it's great, just wondering how the MOSFET driver compares. The Tube Driver has a high output impedance, which is not ideal and I'm assuming the MOSFET Driver would too, so would it be prudent to put a K style buffer on the output?

Also every project I've built with BS170 MOSFETs seems to have a higher noise floor than any OpAmp, FET or NPN transistor projects I've done, is this normal?


----------

